# Silver Fern Visa



## anjanarajeev

Please do clear that first I got detail to send docs, after email been dropped that there is error in payment . will return the credit card amount which submitted during submission of silver fern visa 4 may 2012, pls anybody explain whether it is successful or not. or it is declined. payment will be returned.

Please help 

anjana


----------



## mgn_v

anjanarajeev said:


> Please do clear that first I got detail to send docs, after email been dropped that there is error in payment . will return the credit card amount which submitted during submission of silver fern visa 4 may 2012, pls anybody explain whether it is successful or not. or it is declined. payment will be returned.
> 
> Please help
> 
> anjana


My cousine also received the same mail from the immigration department. We are confused now, which one we should consider.


----------



## balitin

Hello Anjana,

It occurred to me the same and they mentioned in the second email saying that my application was accepted in error. I ve plans to wait if the amount gets refunded and then call the nz immigration. I'm pissd of wid these guys.


----------



## balitin

Hello Anjana,

Wot does it shows in your online account of nz immigration website, i mean if the application has been received ? And wot bout the client ID of your two different emails, are they differen or the same.


----------



## topcat83

I'm always nervous of emails about credit card details. Are you sure they're from NZ immigration? Don't give out your credit card number or any other personal information on the back of these emails. I'd contact NZ Immigration directly and find out what's happening.


----------



## balitin

*Mr.*

Hello Topcat,


We never gave the card details by e-mail, it is an online application by which we have apply and transact the amount online for the application, and the mail I received is directly from the department of labour. But to confirm I am going to give them a call directly to wellington and check If my application has been chosen.

Please advise me if there is any chance of filing legal cases on immigration, since I have been deceived by them for accepting the application first and then rejecting due to technical error caused online, it 's their mistake.

Let me know. Many Thanks.

Balitin


----------



## topcat83

balitin said:


> Hello Topcat,
> 
> 
> We never gave the card details by e-mail, it is an online application by which we have apply and transact the amount online for the application, and the mail I received is directly from the department of labour. But to confirm I am going to give them a call directly to wellington and check If my application has been chosen.
> 
> Please advise me if there is any chance of filing legal cases on immigration, since I have been deceived by them for accepting the application first and then rejecting due to technical error caused online, it 's their mistake.
> 
> Let me know. Many Thanks.
> 
> Balitin


Sorry - I wouldn't know. Never had cause to do it myself...


----------



## devsha

Hi ,
I've received same email response regarding error on my online application from NZ immigration. I've seen that there are different client numbers for each emails and I am totally confused with this. 

But in NZ web site is still showing that my application and payment have been received.

Sha


----------



## balitin

Hello devsha,

Do u ve any Plans to call the immigration, since we experience the same problem. see its not our mistake coz of their technical defect. Our app has been accepted and transaction completed, however they should accept our app and duly process it.

Lemme know if any plans.

Balitin.


----------



## devsha

*Hi Balitin*

Balitin,

Yes. I will have to call them as I've just received another mail from Bangkok branch and it says,

“Dear XXXX,
Thank you for your Work visa application. Your application was received by us on 4-May-12.
Your application number is xxxxxx (this is exactly matching with web site info)
Your client number is xxxx (this is correct according to first email)

Once allocation is made, a Immigration Officer will contact you if they need further information. Until the officer has completed the initial processing, we will be unable to give you any further information regarding your application.
Please refer our website for expected processing timeframes at 

Kind Regards,
Bangkok Branch
Immigration New Zealand “


This is also an automated email and I am really disapointing about their poor web site and I beleive that they must give us a chance to develop their web site. I am sure that I can develop a much better web site than their current site.  

devsha.





balitin said:


> Hello devsha,
> 
> Do u ve any Plans to call the immigration, since we experience the same problem. see its not our mistake coz of their technical defect. Our app has been accepted and transaction completed, however they should accept our app and duly process it.
> 
> Lemme know if any plans.
> 
> Balitin.


----------



## balitin

Hi dev,

I guess we could team up as we both are software eng to develop a better one for nz imm......When did u receive the mail from bangkok. I m awaiting ther would be a positive reply for both of us, since we are on the same boat.

But I find Australia has wide open for IT jobs and NZ sold be at least 5 years holding back in technology which is true. Let's see.

Balitin.


----------



## mgn_v

Hi All,

NZ immigration website has been updated the below message.

IMPORTANT NOTICE TO SILVER FERN APPLICANTS WHO WERE IMPACTED BY THE TECHNICAL ERROR THAT OCCURRED SHORTLY AFTER THE SCHEME OPENED ON 04 MAY 2012

A technical error occurred shortly after the Silver Fern Job Search opened on Friday 4 May, which enabled people to submit applications and pay the application fee after all the places had been filled. All those affected were contacted on Friday and received an apology for the error and were advised they would receive a full refund.



Immigration New Zealand has received a lot of correspondence from the people affected by this error. It is clear that young, skilled people have very strong feelings about wanting the chance to come to New Zealand. In light of the large amount of feedback we have received, Immigration New Zealand has decided to accept applications from the people who completed the application process and paid the fee.



The affected people will be contacted individually via email over the next few days, with instructions for paying the fee and completing their applications.



Immigration New Zealand sincerely apologises for the error that occurred and any distress that this caused. We hope that this act of good faith will allay the concerns that have been raised with us. We are working with our system vendors to ensure this kind of technical error never occurs again. 




balitin said:


> Hi dev,
> 
> I guess we could team up as we both are software eng to develop a better one for nz imm......When did u receive the mail from bangkok. I m awaiting ther would be a positive reply for both of us, since we are on the same boat.
> 
> But I find Australia has wide open for IT jobs and NZ sold be at least 5 years holding back in technology which is true. Let's see.
> 
> Balitin.


----------



## balitin

Hello Mgn,

Thanks. I ve red that update, I am quite happy. Have you received your refund, coz I ve. This makes me worrying a little bit. Hope I receive the email from them. If you do so lemme know.

Many thanks Buddy.

Balitin.


----------



## balitin

Hello Mgn,

Thanks. I ve red that update, I am quite happy. Have you received your refund, coz I ve. This makes me worrying a little bit. Hope I receive the email from them. If you do so lemme know.

Many thanks Buddy.

Balitin.


----------



## devsha

Hi Balitin,

I got the latest email (as above) from INZ and waiting for mail from branch INZ.Anyway I've already received my refund.

I hope you got your email now.If not just call and ask them

cheers
devsha.





balitin said:


> Hello Mgn,
> 
> Thanks. I ve red that update, I am quite happy. Have you received your refund, coz I ve. This makes me worrying a little bit. Hope I receive the email from them. If you do so lemme know.
> 
> Many thanks Buddy.
> 
> Balitin.


----------



## balitin

Hey dev,

Thanks for your concern. I ve received the email this morning too. Waiting for the instructions coming week.It's a good move for all of us.Let keep in touch for further info.

Kind Regds.

Balitin.


----------



## maddy13885

Well, I have also received email confirmation that the silver fern visa application will be processed after repaying the 200 NZD and submitting the required documents.

Hope for no further changes with INZ policy on accepting the visa application. 

I see most of us in this thread are from India. Lets have a count of how many have applied and fall under this category.


----------



## mgn_v

Hello Balitin,
Yes, my cousine received the amount on Thursday and Friday got the mail from Immigration department about the acceptance of SFV. They mentioned in the mail that saying they will send a detailed email to proceed further.

Hope you would have got the same email from them.

Congrats.


balitin said:


> Hello Mgn,
> 
> Thanks. I ve red that update, I am quite happy. Have you received your refund, coz I ve. This makes me worrying a little bit. Hope I receive the email from them. If you do so lemme know.
> 
> Many thanks Buddy.
> 
> Balitin.


----------



## maddy13885

Hi 

I had received an email from INZ last week and it was mentioned that 
_*



You will shortly be contacted by the branch responsible for processing your application with information about how to pay the fee and where to send your documents

Click to expand...

*_I was waiting for the email from my branch (New Delhi) since then. However I did not get any email from them and I had contacted the new delhi office by email ([email protected]) today. Within few hours I received a reply from them and the content of the email is as below.





> _Dear Client,
> 
> You will have recently received an email confirming that your Silver Fern Job Search visa will be accepted for processing.
> 
> As you are aware, you need to provide evidence that you meet the requirements to be granted a Silver Fern Visa to our branch. Please provide the evidence set out on our website by 11 August 2011. Our postal address is:
> 
> Immigration New Zealand
> C/o TT Services
> 214-214, Block A
> Naurang House
> 21 Kasturba Gandhi Marg
> New Delhi-110001
> 
> 
> You will need to pay the application fee of INR 7800 or USD 180 by way of bank draft. The draft should be in favour of “Immigration New Zealand”. The INR draft should be payable at a bank in New Delhi and USD draft payable at a bank in USA. If you do not provide the fee, we will be unable to process your application.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Immigration New Zealand
> New Delhi Branch_



Please read this out and if anyone is from India waiting for this email, please write to them of the situation and see if they respond it this way for you too.... I have started to prepare my documents now... Good luck everyone!!


----------



## gdthreeten

Has anyone submitted the documents as of now? I am yet to figure out PCC procedure? Anyone Anyhelp?


----------



## shanthakumar.n

Have any one got the Grant message?


----------



## maddy13885

I haven't submitted my docs yet. But, I know a fellow applicant from Hyderabad, India has got his SFV last week. We are linked through another forum.



shanthakumar.n said:


> Have any one got the Grant message?


----------



## klosemeyer

*Silver Fern visa*

Hello Folks!

Can anyone tell, Is that possible to use master or visa debt card instead of credit card fro Silver Fern visa application?
How much is the visa fee? How much it was last year?


----------



## escapedtonz

klosemeyer said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> Can anyone tell, Is that possible to use master or visa debt card instead of credit card fro Silver Fern visa application?
> How much is the visa fee? How much it was last year?


Immigration website states you can only pay online using a Visa or MasterCard credit card and the fee seems to be NZ$135, however after reading some blogs on the subject of trying to obtain one of the online visas it appears Visa Debit cards can be used if there's sufficient funds to allow the payment.
Good luck. 
The full quota of Silver Fern visas sold out in 8 minutes last year!!!


----------



## klosemeyer

escapedtonz said:


> Immigration website states you can only pay online using a Visa or MasterCard credit card and the fee seems to be NZ$135, however after reading some blogs on the subject of trying to obtain one of the online visas it appears Visa Debit cards can be used if there's sufficient funds to allow the payment.
> Good luck.
> The full quota of Silver Fern visas sold out in 8 minutes last year!!!


Thanks !
Woooo.. there is a high competition, 8 minutes only ! i will keep that in mind 
Yeah, i also read on the immigration nz web that credit card is required for online application, but i have debt mastercard with enough money. Its almost impossible to get a credit card for me, so i asked the quest to know if somebody have used debt card or know if someone used it. 
Its a bit weird to ask, Is that possible to use someone else's credit card?


----------



## escapedtonz

klosemeyer said:


> Thanks !
> Woooo.. there is a high competition, 8 minutes only ! i will keep that in mind
> Yeah, i also read on the immigration nz web that credit card is required for online application, but i have debt mastercard with enough money. Its almost impossible to get a credit card for me, so i asked the quest to know if somebody have used debt card or know if someone used it.
> Its a bit weird to ask, Is that possible to use someone else's credit card?


Yes obtaining a Silver Fern Visa seems to be the equivalent experience to buying Beyonce concert tickets!!!
Lots of blogs recommend having 2 or 3 pc's going at the same time with all your details within the online application form already filled in, including payment card details so all you have to do is hit the send button and hope you are a lucky one who gets through to complete the process.

Yes I don't see why you can't use another persons credit card to pay. As long as you have all the necessary details - card number, expiry date, valid from date, security number and name of card holder I shouldn't think it matters.

I would, however, recommend using your own card if at all possible even if its a debit card as these appear to be used.

Please remember also, if you are one of the lucky ones to get through the process, you must also be able to prove you have sufficient funds to cover living expenses for the 9 months searching for a job here so minimum NZ$4200.


----------



## klosemeyer

Yes, i agree! its gonna be the same experience 
I am going to make special plans for that  I have thought to fill the app already but running more PCs is a good suggestion, checked ! you seem to be a pro for this. I even tried to submit application , it don't show the page to enter card details but the one that messages that the quota has finished, So does it mean i have to fill the card details at the time of application?
Thanks for your time !
Kind Regards



escapedtonz said:


> Yes obtaining a Silver Fern Visa seems to be the equivalent experience to buying Beyonce concert tickets!!!
> Lots of blogs recommend having 2 or 3 pc's going at the same time with all your details within the online application form already filled in, including payment card details so all you have to do is hit the send button and hope you are a lucky one who gets through to complete the process.
> 
> Yes I don't see why you can't use another persons credit card to pay. As long as you have all the necessary details - card number, expiry date, valid from date, security number and name of card holder I shouldn't think it matters.
> 
> I would, however, recommend using your own card if at all possible even if its a debit card as these appear to be used.
> 
> Please remember also, if you are one of the lucky ones to get through the process, you must also be able to prove you have sufficient funds to cover living expenses for the 9 months searching for a job here so minimum NZ$4200.


----------



## escapedtonz

klosemeyer said:


> Yes, i agree! its gonna be the same experience
> I am going to make special plans for that  I have thought to fill the app already but running more PCs is a good suggestion, checked ! you seem to be a pro for this. I even tried to submit application , it don't show the page to enter card details but the one that messages that the quota has finished, So does it mean i have to fill the card details at the time of application?
> Thanks for your time !
> Kind Regards


Ha ha I'm no pro, just thinking what I would do if I was in the same boat. 
You have to give yourself every chance because if you don't, there'll be someone else somewhere else in the world maximising their own opportunity!

From what I believe, you are not being asked to supply card details as the 2012 quota has closed and the 2013 quota not open until 29th April.
I expect when you get to the day online applications open for Silver Fern you will be able to fill in all details and just hit the submit button......but I could be wrong?
Whatever happens I wouldn't worry as the process will be the same for everyone but having a number of pc's and a fast Internet connection accessing the online application might just give you enough of an edge.


----------



## klosemeyer

escapedtonz said:


> Ha ha I'm no pro, just thinking what I would do if I was in the same boat.
> You have to give yourself every chance because if you don't, there'll be someone else somewhere else in the world maximising their own opportunity!
> 
> From what I believe, you are not being asked to supply card details as the 2012 quota has closed and the 2013 quota not open until 29th April.
> I expect when you get to the day online applications open for Silver Fern you will be able to fill in all details and just hit the submit button......but I could be wrong?
> Whatever happens I wouldn't worry as the process will be the same for everyone but having a number of pc's and a fast Internet connection accessing the online application might just give you enough of an edge.


Yeh, it would be better to wait 29th and get prepared !
If in future i need some info, would you like be contacted?
Have a nice eve!


----------



## escapedtonz

klosemeyer said:


> Yeh, it would be better to wait 29th and get prepared !
> If in future i need some info, would you like be contacted?
> Have a nice eve!


If you need any future info, just start another thread on the forum. 
It's the best chance you will have to get an answer and if I can help I'll respond.


----------



## mamun_khl

Hello I got B.Sc Engineering degree in which medium of learning was English. Do I need IELTS to apply for silver fern visa? If I do , can I sit for IELTS after lodging online application ? 

BR, mamun


----------



## escapedtonz

mamun_khl said:


> Hello I got B.Sc Engineering degree in which medium of learning was English. Do I need IELTS to apply for silver fern visa? If I do , can I sit for IELTS after lodging online application ?
> 
> BR, mamun


As your degree course was partly taught in English (and I expect partly not) then you will need IELTS.
It is only when a course is taught entirely in English that you can claim it is suitable proof that you meet the English Language Requirements of the visa.

The requirements of the Silver Fern visa state you must meet English Language Requirements in order to apply, so you will need to pass IELTS general or academic before applying or I expect, if you were lucky enough to get through the Silver Fern visa process, your visa would eventually be refused on the basis that you do not currently have proof that you meet the English Language Requirement.

Regards,


----------



## mamun_khl

my degree course was entirely taught in english. In that case i dont need ielts to submit application. right? 
please help me..

regards 
mamun


----------



## escapedtonz

mamun_khl said:


> my degree course was entirely taught in english. In that case i dont need ielts to submit application. right?
> please help me..
> 
> regards
> mamun


Right.....if that is the case then yes, but to justify your claim as having the English Language requirement, you must prove it to Immigration by submitting a letter, signed by the Principal of the university of study who states your course was entirely taught in English.
If you can't get this then IELTS is the only option.


----------



## mamun_khl

Dear moderator
What if i can manage a place among 300 people but could not find a relevant job with the given time period 9 months ? I am doing job in information technology in my home country. I have 3 years experience in software development. 
In that case would i have to go back to my country?? Is there any opportunity for doing another kind of job.

BR, mamun


----------



## escapedtonz

mamun_khl said:


> Dear moderator
> What if i can manage a place among 300 people but could not find a relevant job with the given time period 9 months ? I am doing job in information technology in my home country. I have 3 years experience in software development.
> In that case would i have to go back to my country?? Is there any opportunity for doing another kind of job.
> 
> BR, mamun


Dear mamun_khl,

If you do not find a skilled job within the 9 months after arrival, yes you must leave New Zealand.
You do not have to find skilled work specifically in your field of expertise - i.e. in your case there wouldn't be a condition of your visa stating you must get a job in IT. 
You can undertake any kind of job, BUT the crucial thing to note......The job MUST be classed as Skilled Employment by Immigration New Zealand as the whole reason for the visa is to allow suitably experienced and educated migrants from oversees the chance of finding skilled work in New Zealand.

See the definition here :

Skilled employment - New Zealand Immigration Service

Good luck


----------

